# 2 X G519 Columbia Mgs For Sale On Milweb



## johan willaert (Mar 23, 2016)

Not mine, just found them browsing the web...

The value of mine has just gone up....

http://www.milweb.net/webvert/a1798


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Mar 23, 2016)

Wow, Johan that's well over $5,000.00 ea. USD!!!  I guess that would put the value of my 1943 ''Egypt'' Huffman in the small fortune range, HAHA!!!  It looks like the same guy is selling a non-military model Compax that appears to have been recently repainted OD.


----------



## johan willaert (Mar 24, 2016)

What do you all think about the early frame number stamping?


----------



## johan willaert (Apr 9, 2017)

Still there

http://www.milweb.net/webvert/a2404


----------



## Coslett (Apr 9, 2017)

This is all just my opinion......

I think they might be a little high in price,  but overall a good indicator of the current value of a highly original G519.  Some deduction in value for missing accoutrements. 

I am in possession of # MG54243 that is original, complete, and still on original tires. I wouldn't sell for that price ($4450 US).


----------

